# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rena Filstar Filters for Sale



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I have two Rena XP3 filters for sale. One is less then a month old and the other is about five months old. I will sell them for $75 a piece plus shipping. I have alot of extra media that comes with it. The only thing that you need is the tubing. Mine is cut to my tank but you can use 1/2" or 5/8" tubing. I still have the box for one of them. All of the plumbing is included. Any takers.

Mike K.


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I have two Rena XP3 filters for sale. One is less then a month old and the other is about five months old. I will sell them for $75 a piece plus shipping. I have alot of extra media that comes with it. The only thing that you need is the tubing. Mine is cut to my tank but you can use 1/2" or 5/8" tubing. I still have the box for one of them. All of the plumbing is included. Any takers.

Mike K.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i'll take the one month old with the box! SOLD my email and SN is in my profile









JP

PS i get dibs on the longer tubing too







i'll take the filter with the least problems lol. also, do you have receipt for the 1 month old one? perhaps i can get it replaced if it really is bad. a copy of it would be fine if possible.

[This message was edited by jpmtotoro on Tue June 03 2003 at 07:54 PM.]


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

The one month one is not causing the problems. IT is running my reactor and doing a great job. I may have been a little fast in posting them for sale but I am so pissed at the one that is not working. You would think that the one that has more pressure on it to perform would fail, nope, the one that is just filtering is blowing the bubbles. I am thinking about getting the Ehiem line, but when I do sell(probably in a few weeks), you get the newer one and I do have the reciept but I have the box for the older one.(Same box though) I am so pissed.









Mike K.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

ha ha ok, tell ya what... drop me an email. actually... send it to... jpmickley AT wideopenwest DOT com. i can wait a week or two for the filter easily, just didn't want to pass up a good offer, altough my tank has no filter and the tank looks like a bog (amphibians enjoy it though). if you drop me a line, i will try to hlep you fix your other one. i bought an xp2 and could NOT get the damn thing to work properly, i did EVERYTHING and didn't get anywhere... the instructions aren't good, but after you actually get it to work, it's wonderful. it just took me a while







while i was screwing with it i found a few tips that might help, so contact me via email, maybe we can chat via IM and i can give you step by step instructions on a few things you can try to get it working. even if i help you get it working, i won't be cranky if you decide to keep them. but if you sell anyway, i'm not passing up a good deal. in my book, good deeds come before good deals. so contact me and i'll see what i can do to alleviate some of your headache.









JP


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually you will need to use 5/8" tubing. And you can call and order the correct tubing from their parts department.

If it is blowing bubbles it has an air leak in it somewhere. Is the top down tight? I have learned that if you don't assemble the unit correctly after you service it you can get it put together in such a way it will suck air.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

Well I am doing a test. i swap the housing units. I wanted to see if there was a leak in the housing unit or if the pump is somehow getting air. I might have fixed it. but still not sure, i have to wait till later. When i can down this morning, the one with the leak had about an inch of air near the top. If this does not work, I am going to change the tubes. maybe there is a leak in the tubes or the intake strainer.

Can anyon think of a test to see where the air is coming from? I am thinking about spraying soapy water but don't think that is good for the tank. Any suggestions?
Mike K.


----------

